# Cary Grant & Randy Scott



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

1933, in their Malibu beach house

https://fiction.for-love-of-art.com/cassatt/grant_scott_photos.html


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

What's the point of this? It's pretty well known that the two were lovers. Unusually close, at the least.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Press :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## andrei67 (Dec 7, 2004)

Connemara said:


> What's the point of this? It's pretty well known that the two were lovers. Unusually close, at the least.


I believe "KNOWN" does not apply to speculation.


----------



## rssmsvc (Aug 5, 2004)

Connemara said:


> What's the point of this? It's pretty well known that the two were lovers. Unusually close, at the least.


No it's not. Cary Grant was not gay.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

One can never be sure, but Torregrossa's book says no. In any case, they were well dressed. Maybe members can find some photos of them fully dressed?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I think it might be good to remember this is in the Fashion Forum. Whether these guys were gay or not would be a discussion for the Interchange. I agree with Doc D above, maybe some other photos would be helpful. Thanks,


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

With photo searching in mind, here are the two most useful sites:
(click on "editorial" and enter search terms)
(let all the thumbnails load in your search results before clicking on them)


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

mpcsb said:


> I think it might be good to remember this is in the Fashion Forum. Whether these guys were gay or not would be a discussion for the Interchange. I agree with Doc D above, maybe some other photos would be helpful. Thanks,


 Agreed and moved.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Tomasso said:


> Press :icon_smile_wink:


Best one yet!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Still scratching my head over this thread. 

Regards


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

"Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

'Randy?'- I would refer to BLAZING SADDLES for the proper, deferential tone in uttering Randolph Scott sir. As to allegations of their sexuallity, A. It doesn't matter, and B. This is both a very tired weapon in Hollywood and perversely a claim by the Gay community for 90% of talented people to increase social credibility. Both are hurt. A actor I am priveledged to know was a victim of a tabloid 'outing' for being Bi. He sued and won, yet another very famous actor continues to promote the lie. It's called jealousy, a social disease far more damaging than any sexual orientation.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Kav said:


> A actor I am priveledged to know was a victim of a tabloid 'outing' for being Bi. He sued and won...


You know Tom? :devil:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

All kidding aside, isn't it clear that the only proper response to the remark, "Do you know that X is gay?" is, "So what?"


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

Kav said:


> It's called jealousy, a social disease far more damaging than any sexual orientation.


My sentiments exactly, if somebody has talent, others want to put them down.

It's also very tiresome hearing, speculation about Cary Grant's, sexuality. "Women wanted to be with him, and men wanted to be him." I read that quote some time ago, and I think it puts things, into perspective.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Just as an aside*

As a gay man who spent years in the closet without any real roll models I do understand the 'need' by many in the gay community who want to claim any famous or important person as gay. The need to feel part of an accepted group with accomplished and talented people, whether actors or scientists or politicians is, I think universal. Why are Black or Women's or Asian or Gay studies so important? They are important first and foremost to those who belong to those groups. The problem with identifying people of the past with current notions of sexual identity are very difficult. Partly because so many people in the past had to hide who they were in love/lust with for fear of loosing their job, going to prison or even death. As someone said above, it doesn't matter. Both men were accomplished actors - the rest really...is not important.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Good morning! Wow this discussion did not go the way I would have liked.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Good morning! Wow this discussion did not go the way I would have liked.


I think it may have been the pictures that did it.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

All I can say is that Ride the High Country use to be one of my favorite films and now I can't watch it.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

xcubbies said:


> All I can say is that Ride the High Country use to be one of my favorite films and now I can't watch it.


I'm not a fan of Sam Peckinpah's movies either.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, I am acquainted with Tom. I know his wife Jilly as one of the classiest ladies in Hollywood. I also know Tom enjoys his guest appearance's on the Ellen show, something about her ability to be a gracious host; something Rosie self destructed bigtime over Tom's interest in firearms. I have enough trouble managing my own affairs to invade other's privacy- including that of those passed on.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Man, I must be naive. Thought we were talking about Tom Cruise, not Tom Selleck. Either way, and I only have his public persona to judge by, Selleck seems like a class act. Not so much Cruise.

It was fun to see Rosie go into full battlefield attack mode over guns....and then to have her body guard have a run in due to a hand gun.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Connemara said:


> What's the point of this? It's pretty well known that the two were lovers. Unusually close, at the least.


This is such BS! This type of tripe enrages me. It is brought on by militant gays insisting to cram their lifestyles down the throats of the rest of society by icon-bashing, and also by feminists who continually seek to emascualte men. The psyops warfare works like this:

1. Any man who is in physical shape is gay.
2. Any man who dresses well is gay.
3. Any two men who are out having dinner together are gay.
4. Any two men working out together in the gym are gay.
5. Any man who keeps a clean home, and has decent furniture must be gay.
6. One woman to another, "that good-looking man is not paying attention to me, he must be gay"....

...It goes on and on, and on, and on. Yadda-yadda-yadda...raaaaaalph!

Hence we now have TV shows like _King of Queens_ and _Ask Jim_ that pair fat men with good-looking women. This is brought on by a feminist Hollywood that wants to convey strong women as being good-looking and that they can walk all over their fat, normal, "straight", Cheetos-eating, NASCAR watching, "regular" guy type husbands.

Whether Grant was bi/gay or not is irrelevant to their agenda. The idea is to pick a historical icon who is dead, and then rewrite history in order to legitimize their objectives of today. I have also heard Paul the Apostle was gay, Winston Churchill, J. Edgar Hoover etc., etc., When Bush is dead he will be declared gay. You know, Texas cowboy, Brokeback Mountain, etc. Now cowboys are gay. Especially rodeo guys, well because they are in shape. When we Mexicanize the rest of the US, then it will be revealed that Pancho Villa too, was gay 

M8


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you [email protected] for that very concise and to the point treatise. It does seem the flavor of the day does it not?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> Thank you [email protected] for that very concise and to the point treatise. It does seem the flavor of the day does it not?


Haaaaaaaaa - LMAO


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Kav said:


> Yes, I am acquainted with Tom. I know his wife Jilly as one of the classiest ladies in Hollywood. I also know Tom enjoys his guest appearance's on the Ellen show, something about her ability to be a gracious host; something Rosie self destructed bigtime over Tom's interest in firearms. I have enough trouble managing my own affairs to invade other's privacy- including that of those passed on.


Apologies, I was making a funny about Tom Cruise; totally didn't think of Tom Selleck. Man, that guy should work more. I loved Magnum, when my parents let me watch it as a kid.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> 1. Any man who is in physical shape is gay.


Drew Carey: "Gay? Yeah, I wish I was in that kind of shape!"


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Drew Carey: "Gay? Yeah, I wish I was in that kind of shape!"


I think he's hot. ic12337:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> I think he's hot. ic12337:


lol, one in every crowd!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

RJMAN, No worries- and Cruise is so wierd the Halloween Parade in Hollywood would shun him.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

The death of Lord Olivier was the curtain call for the film industry.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> lol, one in every crowd!


One!...Kinsey thought closer to 10%, but there been some good debat over that figure. LOL


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kav said:


> Yes, I am acquainted with Tom. I know his wife Jilly as one of the classiest ladies in Hollywood. I also know Tom enjoys his guest appearance's on the Ellen show, something about her ability to be a gracious host; something Rosie self destructed bigtime over Tom's interest in firearms. I have enough trouble managing my own affairs to invade other's privacy- including that of those passed on.


What!!?? Tom Selleck likes guns....Rosie's a B****! Now those are two revelations that are going to keep me up tonight (humor intended). BTW, Ellen D. is indeed a class act. Wouldn't it be great if we could just judge people based on the content of their character or better yet, not judge them at all!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Drew Carey: "Gay? Yeah, I wish I was in that kind of shape!"


Too funny! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> One!...Kinsey thought closer to 10%, but there been some good debat over that figure. LOL


You're a pistol this morning! That of course is not what I meant but touche


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> You're a pistol this morning! That of course is not what I meant but touche


Way, thank you saying so (darn I was hoping to hook you into debating that 10% number...maybe next time).:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> Way, thank you saying so (darn I was hoping to hook you into debating that 10% number...maybe next time).:icon_smile_wink:


Actually, I would not be surprised if that number were higher, especially if you toss in switch hitters. But really that is something I pay little attention to (other than Oriental lesbians :icon_smile_wink: ) as I pretty much solely judge people based on the criteria of being employed, paying your taxes, and not annoying your neighbors 

Edit: Oh yeah.....and whether or not you wear black odd trousers. Some things one simply cannot tolerate!


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I am glad that Grant, after all these years, is still a figure of interest. He was a fascinating character, and is worth the attention he gets. As to this Randolph Scott thing, it would seem to me that it is sad that men can not have male friends with whom they spend time, and even share a flat with, without becoming the object of speculation. As we become supposedly more open and tolerant (I actually doubt this) we like to engage in hurtful or time-wasting idle speculation about others. I really don't think Gary and Scott were lovers. The point is that it was a good thing that he had a real friend that he could spend time with and be himself. If I were to speculate, I would suggest they were not lovers, because sometimes its better to be with a friend with whom you are NOT intimately involved, so you can talk and laugh about and curse about other people with whom you WERE so involved. And as I understand it, these two spent a lot of time together between relationships with women. Sounds like a good idea to me. Real friendship is a rare and wonderful thing. Sex is a minefield full of deceipt and pain. Given the choice I would chose more of the former. 

Joe


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I agree with others that it's on the whole unfair to "out" someone who has long passed and really has no chance of speaking for himself. I'll always remember CG as a man of style and class. Dig hard and one is doubtful to find someone in hollywood these days that comes close to that level of elegance (I know some people bandy about the name of Clooney) but it still doesn't come close. I can't think of a single movie he was in where I wasn't convinced of the character he was playing.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Nice Malibu Beach House!*

Who cares if they were Gay! Sartorially they were A+, especially CG.

In ant event, isn't that one heck of a Malibu Beach House? Probably just "a mere bagatelle" to them back then.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Whatever Mr. Grant was, he was a great actor...that is all I care about, oh one more thing, his style........


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Gay or not, both men displayed style and a sense of life that cannot be found in Hollywood (or America) today. Even the food on their plates looked better then. They lived in a golden time and weren't afraid to enjoy life to the fullest. Masculinity and grace combined.

Men like that have vanished and won't be found among the sterile cubicles and strip malls where we spend our lives today. 

The Grant biography by Marc Eliot does not conclusively answer whether the two men were lovers. When a biographer who studied Grant's life in detail cannot say for sure the man was gay, I certainly won't offer any opinion-- plus I don't care. 

I recommend Eliot's biography for the pictures alone.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> This is such BS! This type of tripe enrages me. It is brought on by militant gays insisting to cram their lifestyles down the throats of the rest of society by icon-bashing, and also by feminists who continually seek to emascualte men. The psyops warfare works like this:
> 
> 1. Any man who is in physical shape is gay.
> 2. Any man who dresses well is gay.
> ...


Seriously!

Wait for it....wait for it...

Thread: "RICHARD NIXON AND BEBE REBOZO......GAY???!!!!!"


----------

